# o % motility and abnormal forms



## kbunny (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi ff friends 

my hubbys got zero motility and abnormal forms we went though one have cycle it was a failure ,has anyone got advise on how to  improve this ? or has anyone in a similar situation had a baby though ivf successfully ?

have PCOS  but it undercontrol now had 5 eggs with medication on the last attempt 

advice needed friends 

xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey hon and welcome

So sorry to hear you ve had a failed cycle  

You will get lots of great advice here.

My DH had 98% abnormal forms and he cut down on his caffiene and alcohol. Also he took mens health vits (just the ones from boots) and pyconogel (think thats how you spell it) The pyconogel is expensive but lots of ladies have noticed different with morphology with it. DH too these over a period of 4 months leading up to treatment. We will never know if any of this did make a difference but he produced a normal sperm sample at egg collection.

Best of luck to you on your journey

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## aua (Sep 22, 2008)

have pm'd you


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi kbunny

My DP also has 0% normal sperm.  We followed every step of Zita West's advice in her "Guide to Getting Pregnant" - library or Amazon - and the number of his sperm increased eight-fold.  The morphology of his sperm remained just as bad, but at least there were more to choose from.

We had two cycles using my eggs, both of which were BFNs.  DP then had horrid sperm tests (including taking a biopsy from his testicle) at IM in Barcelona which showed that he has pretty fundamental sperm issues, and we were advised to go for donor sperm.  However, the clinic where we eventually ahd treatment (reprofit in Czech Republic) advised having another go with DP's sperm, and it worked.  We were told by the embryologist that they were in despair when they saw the quality of DP's sperm, but they found enough good 'uns to fertilize a couple of eggs (as it happened we also used donor eggs on this successful cycle, and that no doubt made a difference, but the important thing is that 0% normal sperm doesn't mean IVF wont work.

Good luck

VEC XX


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

kbunny, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry your last cycle was not successful  
Not sure if you are asking if/ how you can improve DH's sperm or your chances of success in general (or both) but a lot of that is going to depend on what the issue causing DH's sperm to be as it is (if known) and what the actual embryos you produced from your cycle were like? If could be that depsite the issues there you had great embryos and it was just dumb bad luck - I know the majority fo my cycles I had fantatsic embryos but they didn't always stick. 
There are, however, a number of things you might want to look at to help and I will leave you some links to some useful areas. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. If you can't find the question / help you seek just start a new post as I am sure someone out there will have some words of wisdom for you!

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. [urlhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156791.0] CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT [/url]

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## kbunny (Feb 3, 2009)

tks aura and everyone for your advice, really helpful info

, a bit more information about our failed first IVF  Cycle  
, 

we went to  create  health in sw19 , who use London fertility centre facilities for egg collection and embryo transfer  ,when they realised that the sperm was immotile  they did a test to see if the immotile sperm was alive on the day  (sort of  dye test ) 60 percent was alive ,

but with out any movement it was a very nasty lottery system ,they did get some sperm direct from the testes but still no movement , 


in the end had two eggs fertilise but one kind of didn't develop,  one  embryo  was put back in ,but it didn't work, on the 14th day i got my periods  

we felt let down a lot cos PESA /TESA procedure wasn't even discussed with us ! just put forward to us on the egg collection day ,Dr nagand  said we had 60% chance of success ,when it clearly wasn't so with with my hubby's  motility probelm 

The London fertility centre staff were fantastic ,but feel let done by create health as they didn't explain the severity of the problem or inform us that might have to  do  PESA TESA procedure  


wouldn't advise any one to go there its all about money I am afraid


----------



## aua (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Kbunny,

I am so sorry that you had to go through that with a clinic that obviously had now idea how to manage your DH's sperm issues.  That is what we have found in the last 6 months since my DH semen analysis showed 100% immotility and 98-100% abnormality.  The first clinic we went to said - well we will just take a few random sperm and see how it goes, the 2nd clinic we went to said there was no point trying with DH sperm, but when I researched it (and I have spent a lot of time reading articles on 100% immotility - which is rare condition) there are case reports of successful pregnancy using HOS and ICSI and ejaculated sperm/testicular sperm.  So then we went and saw a urologist who specialised in MF - Mr Ramsey - and he did a whole heap of tests on DH sperm (DNA frag, sperm aneuploidy, y chromosome deletion etc) which basically showed that everything inside his sperm was ok - that just didn't move!  So our plan is to discuss this with ARGC and decide whether they want testicular - at which point Mr Ramsay will do a TESE or whether we stick with ejaculated.  EIther way they will need to do HOS on the sperm and use HOS treated sperm - it is pointless saying well as 60% we know are viable we will just take random sperm at see how we go.  You need to have it HOS treated - MR Ramsay has said that HOS has been used for years and there are no concerns regarding effects on fetal development.

Kbunny can I get you to post your DH semen analysis results or can you pm them to me?  What grade emby did they put back and how many days was it?

Aua

Aua


----------



## aua (Sep 22, 2008)

oh the other thing is Kbunny has your DH had hormonal blood tests done (LH, FSH, testosterone) because there could be an underlying hormonal reason for his semen analysis.  Is there any family history on his side of fertility problems?

Aua


----------



## mrsc2b (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi kbunny, my dh has a similar problem, his sperm arent moving a lot, we joke and say they are lazy like their owner, lol and he also has abnormal shapes, im waiting to go to my doc's on wednesday to be referred for ICSI
I wish you all the luck in the world 

Love mrsc2b


----------

